# Are things are better!



## lizandbryan (Apr 2, 2007)

Well my husband and i decided to split up, which has made a world of difference in our marriage. We no longer argue, fight or anything in front of the baby, i feel so much better knowing that we CAN get along. But now i am confused, i mean really confused. Do you think things are better, i mean better enough we should work it out? And try and stay married? I sometimes question his motives, he still talks to the girl he cheated on me with from time to time and it makes me want to end it for good. I want to be happy, i think everyone does, so should i try it again or just move on with my life?


----------



## Geneva (Apr 6, 2007)

Only you can make the decision to give your marriage a second chance, or throw in the towel. Please make him attend therapy with you, if you decide to give him a second change. I really believe to give your marriage a real chance of success is through therapy. I find it offensive that he still talking with the girl that he had affair with. I believe his actions show little respect for your feelings or any feelings of remorse from what he done to you in the past. Keep us updated!


Geneva


----------



## Barb (Apr 14, 2007)

Liz-
He needs to end the relationship with this other person. And now. My gut tells me that you need to move on - he does not value you. Good luck to you with this!

Barb


----------

